# Foremost Swinger



## marius.suiram (Jan 6, 2019)

I found this rare bike today.
It is a 3 speed with 24" wheels.
Probably all original, but not sure yet. 
Ready to be restored. 
Some pictures south of Canton,  where I met the seller.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 7, 2019)




----------

